# ASUS PG27VQ vs ASUS PG279Q



## TotalWarFan (30. Oktober 2018)

Hallo Leute,

ich möchte mir einen neuen Monitor zulegen und habe dafür 900€ zusammengespart. 
Eigentlich wollte ich mir den Asus mit IPS und G-Sync holen. Habe da aber etwas Angst vor der Panel-Lotterie.
ASUS ROG Swift PG279Q ab €' '702,90 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Deswegen tendiere ich auch zu dem recht neuen Asus PG27VQ welcher mit dem neuen TN Panel laut vielen Rezensionen äußerst gute Farben haben soll, welche fast an einen IPS reichen, einige behaupten sogar keinen nennenswerten Unterschied mehr festzustellen. 
ASUS ROG Swift PG27VQ ab €' '728 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Vielleicht kann mir der ein oder andere da ein wenig mit Infos nachhelfen oder sogar eine Alternative vorschlagen.
27 Zoll, WQHD, G-SYNC absolutes muss.
GPU: GTX 1070 EXOC Sniper und 16 GB RAM sowie i5 3570k auf 4,5 GHZ übertaktet

LG der TotalWarFan


----------



## PCGH_Manu (30. Oktober 2018)

Der Acer Predator Z1 Z271Ubmiphzx, 27" (UM.HZ1EE.001) hat das gleiche Panel also gleiche Eigenschaften wie der Asus PG27VQ, ist aber deutlich günstiger als der Asus.


----------



## TotalWarFan (30. Oktober 2018)

Da man derzeit beim Kauf eines Asus Black Ops 4 im Wert von 60€ dazukommt kommt man auf das Gleiche raus.


----------



## GEChun (30. Oktober 2018)

Ich hab den Asus PG27VQ und bin echt begeistert von dem Modell, was willst du wissen?


Darüber hinaus, spielst du viel Total War? 
Hab auch das ein oder andere!


----------



## TotalWarFan (30. Oktober 2018)

Hattest du mal den Vergleich zu einem IPS von den Farben her und dem Schwarzwert? Ist ja nur ganz leichtes Curved? Also stört es nicht bei Serien schauen und Office Anwendungen?
Tendiere auch zurzeit eher zu diesem Monitor.
Ich denke auch derASUS ROG Swift PG278QR ist eine gewisse Alternative.
Ja ich habe alle Total War Games ausführlich gespielt, auch die beiden Warhammer Teile.


----------



## GEChun (30. Oktober 2018)

Nun ja ich hatte vorher den Asus PG278Q welcher auch ein TN Panel hatte.. im Vergleich zu diesem Sticht der PG27VQ echt heraus.
Auch gegenüber meinem zweit Monitor sind deutlich bessere schönere Farben zu erkennen.

Leider hab ich so keinen direkten Vergleich mit einem anderen Panel aber dadurch das ich den Vergleich zum 278Q gesehen hab bin ich schon positiv gestimmt.

Nur das Curved fand ich etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig hab mir sogar einen zweiten Monitor dazu gekauft nur damit ich das Forum und andere Dinge auch mal gerade sehe und nicht im Curved Modi... 
Für Games und Filme allerdings Top, da fällt mir dieser Unterschied durch das bewegte Bild nicht auf und wirkt sogar ehr positiv!


----------



## JoM79 (30. Oktober 2018)

Hatte den Acer Z271U hier und das Bild war besser als beim PG278QR.
Was bei beiden nicht so gut ist, ist das coating.
Das ist schon ziemlich grob.


----------



## TotalWarFan (31. Oktober 2018)

Was mach ich denn jetzt  
Wollte ursprünglich ja auf HDR warten, nur leider sind da die Preise bei Monitore exorbitant, da muss man zurzeit leider mit 2000€+ rechnen


----------



## M-R (31. Oktober 2018)

Das würde mich auch interessieren was du jetzt machst... stehe vor genau den selben problem


----------



## TotalWarFan (31. Oktober 2018)

Eigentlich tendiere ich zu einem IPS, da sie auch etwas augenschonender sind und nicht schöne Farben vorallem durch Helligkeit schön machen. Aber es ist einfach schwer ein gut verarbeitetes Panel zu finden. Bin leider ein kleiner Perfektionist, will da eig. keine Makel haben schon gar nicht bei 750€+


----------



## PCGH_Manu (31. Oktober 2018)

TotalWarFan schrieb:


> ...  da sie auch etwas augenschonender sind und nicht schöne Farben vorallem durch Helligkeit schön machen.



Woher hast du das denn?


----------



## TotalWarFan (1. November 2018)

Ich hatte mal gelesen, dass IPS Monitore durch die Technik wie Licht auf die Pixel trifft weniger flimmern wie TN ubd VA Panele, was sie ein wenig augenschonender macht.


----------



## JoM79 (1. November 2018)

Ich glaube eher du meinst die Ansteuerung des Backlight per PWM.
Das hat aber nichts mit der verwendeten Panelart zu tun.


----------



## manuel_bo (15. Januar 2019)

Hi,

hast du dich schon entschieden? Überlege auch zwischen den beiden Modellen.


----------

